# Wiring a 90 degree crossing



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

I can't show a diagram but I'll write it out.
I'm using a 90 degree crossing in a industrial complex.
Picture it straight up like a compass.
From the west(left), I connected 2 wires, white on the bottom rail, red on the top rail and the track will dead end out the east(right side.
From the south(bottom), the track connects and runs up(north) and dead ends. 
Both tracks(west and south), come from a peco Electrofrog turnout each. I have insulating joiners so the track into the turnout needs power. That is the previously mentioned track above, powered at the crossing and back to the turnout.
So, my question is:
Is the crossing ALL powered from the one connection I have so I don't have to power the other track to the other insulated turnout or must I power that track, too? Does the crossing already power the other track?
I hope this makes sense.
Anyway, thanks!


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*maybe*

It may depend on the brand of crossing. Do you have an inexpensive multimeter or test light. Easy to figure out really


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Crossing tracks are all (to the best of my knowledge) insulated so that each direction of travel (East --> West and North --> South) are independent, and without insulated joiners will take power from the adjacent track.


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

Dennis461 said:


> It may depend on the brand of crossing.
> 
> It's Atlas


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

beepjuice said:


> Dennis461 said:
> 
> 
> > It may depend on the brand of crossing.
> ...


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

telltale said:


> beepjuice said:
> 
> 
> > But Atlas is all powered once it's getting juice from at least one end...M
> ...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can test with a volt ohmeter. Put probes on
the rails to which you have connected your power source.
You get a reading.

Then put them on the cross rails. I don't think you'll get
any reading there. All crossings I have seen have the
N/S rails independent of the E/W rails. Thus you will
have to add track drops to both sections.

Don


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks,all.
I did power the other track(south to north) just to be sure. I'll test it later after I connect all the drops.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Atlas crossings and gauge problems*



telltale said:


> beepjuice said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why you just don't hook it all up and see what happens.
> ...


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

Update:
Finally finished the track and wiring and this Atlas crossing does need power at all 4 ends.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

beepjuice said:


> Update:
> Finally finished the track and wiring and this Atlas crossing does need power at all 4 ends.


Yes. But it gets that power once a live track is connected to it..If N/S route is working, E/W route won't be on until it too gets power from connecting, live-rails..


----------

